# 11730 vs 11750



## MsDean1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Can someone please tell me what is the difference between these two codes? I have a case where the procedure done was a

Nailbed repair: removal of ingrown toe nail. The diagnosis is 681.11. I coded the procedure to the 11750. Is that correct?

Thank you


----------



## OliveJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Did the physician excise the nail matrix?


----------



## OliveJ (Aug 22, 2013)

If that is not specifically documented, you should be reporting 11730.  It should detail that the nail abd matrix were excised.


----------



## MsDean1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

